# Seiten in Illustrator im aktuellen Dok hinzufügen



## funky_apfelbaum (27. November 2002)

hi,

kann mir Bitte jemand sagen, wie man in Illustrator in einem Dokument mehrere Seiten anlegt? Quasi wie in Freehand > Dokumentinspektor> Seite hinzufügen und Zack fertig.

.Danke

.funky_apfelbaum


----------



## propaganda X (28. November 2002)

kurz: geht nicht

weiss zwar nicht, ob das in version 10 inzwischen anders geworden ist, glaub's aber nicht. warum das nicht geht, weiss keiner, auch war das schon thema millionenfacher anfragen an adobe. allerdings scheint man es dort für ein USP (unique selling proposition) zu halten.

so hast du nur 2 möglichkeiten:

a.) ein dokument pro seite anlegen oder
b.) mehrer nutzen auf einer seite, also bspw. für ein DIN A4 Dokument die seitengröße A2 wählen, 4 seiten darauf platzieren (schnittmarken nicht vergessen!) und print das teil...


----------



## _chefrocka (7. Februar 2005)

Ich hole diesen Thread nochmal hoch, weil ich momentan vor genau dem selben Problem stehe:

Kann es sein, dass man immernoch keine zusätzlichen Seiten pro Dokument einfügen kann?
Wenn ja, wäre das reichlich idiotisch. Da hat das Programm schon so viele Vorteile gegenüber Freehand und dann sowas ....


----------



## zechi (9. Februar 2005)

Adobe argumentiert angeblich, dass ein Grafiker auch nur ein Blatt Papier vor sich liegen hat ...

Andererseits käme dann die Gefahr auf, dass Illustrator Indesign konkurrenz machen könnte ...


----------



## _chefrocka (9. Februar 2005)

Stimmt ... als Grafiker kann man sich auch kein Blatt Papier dazu holen. Man muss sich die Blätter immer einzeln kaufen. *LOL*
Wie dämlich ist das?


----------



## zechi (9. Februar 2005)

Ohne Worte 

Das hier mal angucken:

http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/foren/viewtopic.php?v=1&forum_id=16&topic_id=18865&page=2


----------



## _chefrocka (10. Februar 2005)

Da gibt es also wirklich Menschen, die das auch noch verteidigen. *rofl*
Scheinen von Adobe® gesponsort zu sein, wie mir scheint.
Ich wüsste auch einen ganz logischen Vorteil, wenn mehrere Blätter in Illustrator möglich wären: kein *Datei-Chaos*! Für jedes noch so kleine Dokument, was man anlegt extra eine neue Seite machen ..... weird! Aber ich höre schon auf mich zu beschweren - ich hab das Programm dennoch so liebgewonnen, dass ich gar nicht mehr Freehand machen will.


----------

